# NR small game licenses sky rocket



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

NR small game licenses jump almost twenty percent from 2005-2006. From 30,479 in 2005 to 37,817 in 2006. WOW! I wonder if we hit the 1 million pheasant mark last fall?


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Well...

1. SD has become a pay to play game.

2. Minnesota who once shot over a million birds a year has played out to the entities which has killed their conservation measures (county commissioners and politicians who have allowed drain tiling and removal of crucial habitat) and access issues have become so tough that nobody can access land anymore.

3. Land access everyone else is only for the rich unless you have relatives in that state with land (and sometimes that doesn't even get you on the land).

If you think about it, what would we do in that same situation? ND is the final frontier for the average hunter...problem is we would like to try and keep it that way, but every time we try and make sure that the right measures are in place to create this opportunity it is shot down by the legislators, the guides/outfitters, and the tourism department of ND.

Plus we have to get on here and listen to the ridicule from NR's about how greedy we are. :eyeroll:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

as a NR i support you guys and really understand how you feel about what you have and wanting to protect it. i would work hard at trying to keep it as well, if i was a R too. but remember the decent NR's that come up appreciate and respect the resource as much as the next guy. most of us have to drive a long way (buy expensive fuel) to enjoy (for a scant few days) what you have in your own backyard. and most of us appreciate it as well.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Of the 37,817 small game linceses holders in 2006, how many were ticketed for game hunting violations,the violation,and number of R vers NR?[/quote]


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> but every time we try and make sure that the right measures are in place to create this opportunity it is shot down by the legislators, the guides/outfitters, and the tourism department of ND.
> 
> Plus we have to get on here and listen to the ridicule from NR's about how greedy we are.


Live, Please explain to me what bills the legislature killed that would have created more oppurtunity??????


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

G/O: It should be preserve, not create. My bad on the word mix up.

Still want me to explain?

HPC would have preserved it. More limitations on g/o's would preserve it as well.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

How would HPC do anything for upland hunting? What bill had more limitations on outfitters. Yes please explain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

HPC was a step in the right direction in protecting the natural resources here. I believe it should have been the first step with other steps to follow. But we couldn't take the next step because the legislature took our feet out from underneath us.

Although it was based on waterfowl hunting, I believe it would have had an effect on upland hunting pressure as well.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

you really haven't got a clue, do you. Live


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Yeah, I do have a clue. I have spoken to many legislators about hunting issues here in ND and quite frankly the ones that feel the same way many of us feel here on this site say they are the minority.

I stand by my statement. The legislators have not supported the resident hunters of ND otherwise they would be pro-active and limit hunters and show that they want to protect what we have here. Not only that they would allow ND GNF to do its job and base the numbers of hunters on biology and not dollar signs.

It only took one conversation with Nichols to see what he wanted for the state in terms of hunting and he sure didn't have the residents in mind. It probably isn't much further from your thoughts as to how hunting should happen in this state.

Now I challenged you on this once before, but you failed to respond. In fact I have challenged you on quite a few things and you failed to respond.

So here is my challenge.

Step away from guiding/outfitting and become a freelance hunter for a year. You cannot hunt your own property. Then come back on this site and let us know how you feel about access, the open gates to NR's, and the future of hunting for us residents.

The problem with you g/o is you have never been on this side of the fence. You have no clue what it is like. You think there is all this land to hunt, yet almost all of us are saying the same thing. You sit at your computer knowing many of us have sacrificed for this state while you cator to outside entities and the rest of us are told "sorry you can't hunt unless you are willing to write a check".

I have a clue alright. g/o's are ruining this state and the legislators can't see that because $$$ are in their way. They are selling this state out instead of protecting it for their taxpayers.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Well said. Everything is different when you own your own 10,000 acres.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Live, Again you fail to point out anything, Nichols????? could you be referring to Gene Nicolas???? If so he has retired from the legislature, but he is one hell of a successful person. Your challenge would be as ridiculous as for me to have you quit your job (if you have one) and work for me for a year for nothing so I could show you the other side.

Here is what the legislature did do. They you residents the first week of pheasant hunting on PLOTS all to yourselves. They separated the upland and waterfowl licenses. 14 day upland instead of season and raised the prices. Oh and lets not forget the biggest boondoggle Pheasant Gate where you got the Governor to go along with you guys. Of course these are upland issues and not waterfowl, which is what this is about.

Don't worry in a couple of years you will not have to worry at all about pheasant hunting. Once CRP comes out and very little is going back in, and we have a couple of good hard winters say good bye. Enjoy it well you can it is short lived. So long


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Live was dead on!!!! Great post !!!!

.....


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

> They you residents the first week of pheasant hunting on PLOTS all to yourselves.


A majority of the PLOTS were hayed this year because of the drought. Everything else got hammered on even before NR's came in. I got out on Sunday of opener to a PLOTS area and was told that 7 groups had been in their prior to my arrival. The hayed PLOTS pushed everyone even tighter. Not enough PLOT lands. Once again, if you were on this side of the fence, you would have known to not even bring that up.



> 14 day upland instead of season and raised the prices.


I believe that is 10 days, (but since I mispelled Nicolas's name, I guess we are even). Problem with this is, this should be a one time license and NR's shouldn't be allowed to keep purchasing more and more and more. It really just singles out the rich people who are the same ones buying land up away from our farmers.



> Oh and lets not forget the biggest boondoggle Pheasant Gate where you got the Governor to go along with you guys.


Isn't this the same Governor who took money from Cannonball Company?



> Don't worry in a couple of years you will not have to worry at all about pheasant hunting. Once CRP comes out and very little is going back in, and we have a couple of good hard winters say good bye. Enjoy it well you can it is short lived. So long


So long? Geeze there is the appreciation of the g/o's to us residents. Ask yourself who shows up at your place when you have a fire. Is your clients from Iowa or is it us? How about when you need an ambulance? I bet your paying client from MN runs that local 4-H club too huh?



> Don't worry in a couple of years you will not have to worry at all about pheasant hunting.


I sure hope I am not worrying about g/o's ruining this fine state either....I have been hunting here for over 20 years and plan to do it and fight for it for another 20. More if need be.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i wish some of you had been born in states like ny, jersey, or maryland where there is little to no public land, a complete lack of game on what is, animal rights influenced landowners who dont allow hunting, and chastize you for even asking, and nobody in the legislature who stands up for hunting/fishing rights. there is a third side of the fence in this issue to. some of you are so ignorant that you cant realize that alot of the nr's are average joes that save up all year to go somewhere with some decent hunting/fishing. oh, i know, too damn bad for them huh? too damn bad for you closed minded people that act like a little kid that doesnt want anyone to touch there favorite toy. i get damn sick of attitudes like some of yours, no matter if your from nd, here, or any other state. your not the only ones on the planet, open your eyes and shut up. if we dont learn to share now, well have nothing left soon enough. how many of you *****ing about nr's threw a fit about zumbos comment because we are all supposed to stick together? if someone chooses to pay an outfitter, good for them. your the ones who live in the area, and have a chance to find new areas to hunt when you lose something to leasing, not the nr's. how much of a paycut do you think your dnr would lose if it stopped allowing nrs to purchase permits? see how good of a job they do with the lack of biologists, wardens, and equipment after that. and by the way, n.d. is nothing special, so get off your high horse, you have little or nothing nebraska, sd, mn, ks, wy, or mt dont have. i know im outta line moderators, so do what you gotta do.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

bo that is pretty much the way it is, Maybe next year crying towles wiii be issued with all R pemits.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

bo: Nobody is saying we don't want NR's here, so I think you are the one that needs to get off the high horse.

What we have asked for is some thought and not "open gates" to allow each and every person in here just for the sake of the ND tourism department.



> some of you are so ignorant that you cant realize that alot of the nr's are average joes that save up all year to go somewhere with some decent hunting/fishing. oh, i know, too damn bad for them huh? too damn bad for you closed minded pricks that act like a little kid that doesnt want anyone to touch there favorite toy. i get damn sick of attitudes like some of yours, no matter if your from nd, here, or any other state. your not the only ones on the planet, open your eyes and shut up.


Nobody is closed minded and nobody is saying you can't come here. We just want to protect it so it is here all the time. And guess what? It is our favorite toy. We live here and we pay the price to live here. We don't get slush winters like you or the fact that I could make $40,000 plus more a year to live in Nebraska either. We pay the price and we make the sacrificies. We are also the glue that holds our communities together. All the NR's could up and leave this state and guess what? We would be the ones still holding our small communities together so don't throw out your crap to us and tell us to shut our mouths.

If I was a NR average joe like yourself, I would want to come to ND too, but I would also want the right steps put into place to insure I had a good hunt when I got here and I sure as -ell wouldn't want to show up some day to find out it turned into Texas style hunting.

But instead of shaking our hands and saying "thanks" for trying to preserve the very thing you desire when you get here, we get the "open your eyes, shut your mouth" comments.

My best friend is a NR. We get 10 days together here in ND and we get 10 days (usually 4-5 days) in SD together (although SD is getting harder and harder to do because of $$$$). 20 years from now I still want that experience and so does he. I want our sons to be able to share that experience.

So do think that will happen if the R's just laid down on our backs and allowed the G/o's to take over?

Would that happen if we continue to see increased land bought from absentee landowners?

Would that happen if we keep allowing the "open gates" policy and our upland numbers plummit because of pressure or our waterfowl environmentally adapt and fly through here without a stop in ND?

Ask the hard questions neb_bo. I am not sure how old you are, but ask yourself if you want the same quality hunts in the next 20 years? I sure do.

Nobody is saying outlaw the NR's. We are saying protect what is here and protect for the future. Nothing would be worse if you and I show up at the doorstep of our favorite hunting spot and we are told "write a check" or no hunting for you.

Maybe NY, NJ, or Maryland wouldn't have the problem they had if their R's and their NR's would have stood together to protect what was there. I heard once that the hunting was great there once. Maybe they look at us and say "Why didn't we put the up the same fight to protect what we once had?"

So are we really pricks? Are we really that closed minded? Are we really that ignorant?

Do you want what happened in NY to happen here? How about Texas?



> Maybe next year crying towles wiii be issued with all R pemits.


280: We aren't the ones crying. We are the ones fighting to save what YOU desire.

Now it is time for you guys to wake up and smell the coffee. If you want to continue to hunt here, then you should be supporting us. If you want to support Texas style hunting, pay for play hunting, then keep telling us how ignorant we are.


----------



## Straycat (Mar 21, 2005)

live2hunt,

Another excellent post. Your thoughts are shared by many of us residents.

Keep the wind at your back.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Live I know this is hard for you to understand

First there are peolpe who like to hunt what you call Texas style, it is there right to hunt the way they want to.

There are people that llike to use a g/o, if they don't know the county and if it is legall it is there choice!!

What makes you think you can regulate who a person sells his land weather it be an out of stater or someone local. Who ever owns it they will still be paying land taxes!!!

What makes you think a landowner owes you a place to hunt on his land.
It is his land if he charges for it fine it is his!!! If you don't like it what makes you think a law should be passed to deny him income. He is paying taxes to his area just like you are. It is a privlage for him to allow you to hunt on his land. You think you can get a law passed to make hin let you hunt?

If a g/o is with in the law what gives you the right to regulate how he makes a living. The last I heard it is free counrty yet and a man has the right to make a living as long as it is with in the law.

These comments you keep making about Texas have you hunted there? I have shot a lot of Federal Hogs,Yotes, and Bobcat there over the years never paid a g/o or a land fee as I was welcome at most places I asked,and Texas has many pay to hunt and high fences!!

Because you hunt differently than some one else dosen't mean they are less of a hunter than you, There are G/O in every state huntin and fishing and they have a right to a living and if a person whats to use them to make a hunt in their opipion better that is their right!!

Because someone has a bigger net worth than you do, ls he of a hunter than you are!! If he has made an honest living and whats to buy a piece of land to insure he and his family a place to hunt that is his right!!You would rather see your nieborhor take less for his land to insure you a place to hunt?


----------



## Springerguy (Sep 10, 2003)

Live,

You must have a unique career field to make $40,000 more if you lived in Nebraska. The census in 2005 indicates a median income of $46,587 in NE and $41,362 in ND. Or could this be more baseless "fact" that you spew - just like the hunting pressure changing the migration patterns, still waiting for some information about those shifting migration patterns caused by us NR's.

By the way, Live, you're not exactly carrying the cross by living in ND. You insinuate that living in ND is a great sacrifice - just have to disagree, I've lived in a number of different states and countries and can tell you that's not the case. It's a great state with the best people anywhere......and quit whining about your financial sacrifice - you also have lower cost of living and taxes than most. From what I've seen, Fargo or Grand Forks has as much income potential as anywhere in the midwest.

Oh, and the mention that the legislators should protect the taxpayers.....which taxpayer are you talking about? The one that's trying to garner some income from his land or the one that's trying to limit a democracy (that would be you Live - by limiting ones freedom to sell land or charge rent/lease). I'm not a fan of leases either but that doesn't mean I want this to be a Stalinistic society either that limits the basic rights we have as americans.

And you talk about every other state selling away their good hunting.......I'd have to say that much of the good hunting being experienced in ND (and the Prairie Pothole Region) is the result of the CRP program. Which, by the way, is funded by all taxpayers - not just the great "sacrificers" like yourself. G/O is right, if and when CRP goes so goes the excellent hunting. I'm sure you're spending as much time promoting the continuation of CRP as you are working legislators to limit NR's.

Don't think for a minute that you're trying to save what I desire - because you're not even close. You say you want the best for all of us but, in my opinion, you'd like to shut down NR's with the thought that the G/O's would go out of business and the local farmers would quit posting their land - thus giving you free reign. Yeah, it was almost like that at one time but you aren't going to turn back the hands of time by limiting NR's. Nope, my desire would be open the gates to NR's and charge everyone (including R's) a $25 fee used directly for more PLOTS. The law of supply/demand would dictate that more access would limit the leases. There will always be a demand for G/O's, some guys just don't want to freelance and there isn't anything wrong with that - with enough PLOTs it wouldn't be that big of an impact.

Hey G/O, don't give up your day job to hop over the fence and experience life as a freelancer. I am a freelancer - and an "outside entity" - but have found there are many places to hunt if you ask permission. Not like it used to be when you could go out the day of the hunt and find places - requires some phone calls but we found places to hunt.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow, is this ever getting blown out of proportion. :homer: 
Live2hunt is not downgrading you guys so quit being so damn touchy.

By the way, he's blowing you guys out of the water for future governor of this state. :sniper:

Ne_bo: You sure like to stir up the ole' pot, that's for damn sure! :idiot:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Springer.......I agree with you 100%. I have been spouting the same talk on this topic since I have joined this site. Charge more $$ to NR's for programs such as PLOTS, habitat programs and access programs. That is a win, win situation.

Live....I commend u for trying to help out the wildlife in your state. But you know I dont agree with some of the things you are saying.  But we agree to disagree. :beer:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Springer: re-read the post. I said I could make $40 K more a year in Nebraska than here.

ND is a great place to live. I am not downgrading it. And if you think it is great too, how come you don't live here then? Springer guy I would really like to know the reasons why you won't live here? let me take a wild guess: wife won't move here? Don't want to take a pay cut?



> And you talk about every other state selling away their good hunting.......I'd have to say that much of the good hunting being experienced in ND (and the Prairie Pothole Region) is the result of the CRP program. Which, by the way, is funded by all taxpayers - not just the great "sacrificers" like yourself. G/O is right, if and when CRP goes so goes the excellent hunting. I'm sure you're spending as much time promoting the continuation of CRP as you are working legislators to limit NR's.


Someone find where I have posted that I am afraid our hunting is shot down the tube when CRP is gone??? I differ from those who have posted about the loss of CRP. I think it will have some sort of an influence when it is gone, but not as bad I think some have commented.

Now for the rest of all of your comments.

1. I have never said we need to close the gates and never let any NR's in here. Never.

2. I also never said we need to rid the world of g/o's either. Not once. Regulate, yes.

3. I also never said anywhere that landowners should be regulated to who they sell their land to. Not once did I say that. But I did say that I do have a problem with the increased absentee landowner issues that are rising. Those issues include: not renting back to our ND farmers, taking land away from our ND farmers, raising the cost of the land for our farmers, raising rental values to our farmers, the loss of that land for R's and NR's to hunt on (what once was open to both is now posted), noxious weed control issues, etc.. Things I have all delt with at one point or another in my career and personal life.



> Hey G/O, don't give up your day job to hop over the fence and experience life as a freelancer. I am a freelancer - and an "outside entity" - but have found there are many places to hunt if you ask permission. Not like it used to be when you could go out the day of the hunt and find places - requires some phone calls but we found places to hunt.


We are experiencing this same thing Springer, but key in on that one statement you just made. "Not like it used to be when you could go out the day of the hunt and find places" So there YOU admit the hunting has changed. What happens when that same statement 20 years from now is replaced with "-even with phone calls you can't get on the land anymore"??

Geeze you guys surely are missing the boat here. Look at the future and where you want the hunting. You guys are stuck on what hunting is like now and not what you want it to be in the future.

I have said this 10 times now. My best friend who lives in SD and myself want the hunting to continue for the rest of our lives and for our kids. If you think opening up the doors for everyone isn't going to change our hunting, you are gravely mistaken....

Think about the future guys. Not what you have now, but what you want for the future.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

One more thing. Since I keep getting chatised as someone who wants it all to myself, I have posted (chuck knows) what I have been doing and what I am doing to the 950 acres my family has in terms of wildlife management.

This land is open. There are no "no hunting signs". I want all to enjoy it and I have been approached many times by local g/o's to lease to them. (One always stops by at deer camp with a case of beer).

I will tell you what I tell him, "If I post it, only you get to enjoy it"


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Live2hunt is not downgrading you guys so quit being so damn touchy.


Maybe, maybe not but statements like "ND is the final frontier for the average hunter" and "We are the ones fighting to save what YOU desire" sure give that impression and besides, they are NOT even close to the truth. Everyone should be proud of their own state and everyone should protect their states resources and way of life as much as possible but it the above kind constant pedestal sitting snub nosed remarks like these that cause people to get upset.

I'm sure North Dakota is a very nice place to live, or at least visit but I assure you that you have nothing there that my state and a lot of other states doesn't have or offer to this ....... what were we called ....... average Joe hunter. As a matter of fact if compared side by side, I think my own state has more to offer than ND and for that very reason I have no need to travel to ND to hunt or fish. There are g/o's all over this state and though I don't know what they were in 2006, there were 22,000 nonresident hunting license sold here in 2000, so I'm sure there are a lot more now. None of this has reduced the quality of hunting in this state one bit. Majority of land here is posted for liability reasons. Knock on a door and 99 times out of a 100 you will hunt that land.

Point is, the g/o's and nonresidents are not affecting this state at all and I suspect they have little impact on ND. Your problem is self centered people expecting ranchers and farmers to give them something for nothing because that was the way it was for their daddies. It ain't going to happen and all of you know it so go after the real problem for a change instead of the constant crying and hog wash that ND is the Fort Knox of hunting and you have to protect it at all cost.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Great Post once again Live..


> Point is, the g/o's and nonresidents are not affecting this state at all and I suspect they have little impact on ND. Your problem is self centered people expecting ranchers and farmers to give them something for nothing because that was the way it was for their daddies. It ain't going to happen and all of you know it so go after the real problem for a change instead of the constant crying and hog wash that ND is the Fort Knox of hunting and you have to protect it at all cost.


I love the word suspect....so you are guessing? :eyeroll:

*Self centered*...wow......*Expecting*....wow...NO ONE HAS SAID ANYTHING ABOUT THAT!!!
I love asssumption!!!


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Gohon: If you take it as that impression, that is fine. That surely was not my intent. And for the record. I am Average Joe hunter just like almost everyone on here is.



> Point is, the g/o's and nonresidents are not affecting this state at all and I suspect they have little impact on ND.


I beg to differ and I believe both R's and NR's who hunt this state would beg to differ as well. Many changes have taken place in the past 10 years and they haven't gotten better for either R's or NR's.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Live, like always you're wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and Nonresident Small Game License - $85 
(good for two 7-day periods or one 14-day period

Yep 14 day again you owe me


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Point is, the g/o's and nonresidents are not affecting this state at all and I suspect they have little impact on ND.


Ahhhhhhh, You supect???? Maybe you should try and live here and then let us know what you think. Little impact???? :eyeroll:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I guess they changed it at the last legislative assembly to match waterfowl licenses. I concede on that one.

Don't worry g/o, I will get it changed back when I become Gov. :lol:

Have a great weekend everyone. I am off to plant 300 trees over the weekend. Who says a PRACS study doesnt' pay off?

:beer:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Ahhhhhhh, You supect???? Maybe you should try and live here and then let us know what you think. Little impact


Yes I suspect........ unlike you I don't go around spouting things as fact that I don't know. I don't need to live anywhere to suspect something. Now since you are the self appointed non-suspecting authority why don't you list all the proven facts how your state is being hurt by the nonresident hunters and g/o's. Facts now......... not what you suspect. Since I do know for a fact that my state is not being hurt as your claim your state is and in fact hunting and fishing improves each year in my state with bigger and better game harvests, maybe just maybe your state is not as great as you want to believe it to be. Like I said djleye, I'm sure ND is a very nice place to live but until you can post something better than what you did, you're just another whiner that wants something for nothing.

My post was not intended to start a argument about who's state is better but to show you that you don't have the only state with great things to offer everyone by any stretch of the imagination. Every since I have been a member of this forum I have purposely avoided threads that concerned just ND as I was not a resident of that state and IIRC I have never posted in such threads. But when I read "ND is the final frontier for the average hunter" and "We are the ones fighting to save what YOU desire", well, that was to much for even me to swallow.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Gohon you make a lot of good reasoned posts but you need to hunt ND and then post again

I've hunted OK and ND, they are so far apart it cannot be described, Nd really is the last frontier of unbelievable private land to be lost. Don't go to ND you will long to live there from that point on....and understand their pain

And its almost a done deal GO's win again

Live to hunt good posts but its a done deal your neighbors have sold you out...... move


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

There's the guys that think alike (little beknown; some of us actually live here) and then there are the oblivious ones that think we're on drugs.
:lost: 
Christ, all that's trying to be said is we enjoy the freedom we have now and oppose the formidable/foreseeable change. Can you really blame a loyal resident/outdoorsman for that??


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Christ, all that's trying to be said is we enjoy the freedom we have now and oppose the formidable/foreseeable change. Can you really blame a loyal resident/outdoorsman for that??


Of course I wouldn't blame anyone for that. I think if you read my posts I stated that very thing not once but twice. Be proud of your state. Fight for what you have. But, make sure you're blaming your problems on the right people and circumstances.

Bob, hunting here in Oklahoma a few times doesn't show you what the entire state has to offer. That would be like me going to Georgia a couple times and then saying I knew everything about what that state has to offer. I never said ND doesn't have great hunting and I'm sure I would enjoy hunting there. What I did say is ND doesn't have anything to offer me that I can't find right here in my own state.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> > Bob, hunting here in Oklahoma a few times doesn't show you what the entire state has to offer. That would be like me going to Georgia a couple times and then saying I knew everything about what that state has to offer. I never said ND doesn't have great hunting and I'm sure I would enjoy hunting there. What I did say is ND doesn't have anything to offer me that I can't find right here in my own state.[/quote]


Except Way way way more game birds and way more access until recently,

I used to go up to OK a lot when I lived in North Texas, I'm not running down OK but you really have to experince ND to believe it.

IT is without question the best upland hunting in the country I've experienced, and I've hunted Texas, OK, Nebraska, Kansas ( alot), ND (alot), Wi (alot) ,Upper Mi, New Hampshire,la,Miss. So I have a pretty good sample to judge it by.

Imagine a huge sparsely populated state with immense vistas of prairie loaded with game birds, 50 birdog points a day are not unusaul. ANd until the Damn GOs decided to commercialize it anyone could pretty much hunt anywhere on it, and the farmers were friendly as could be.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i havent been able to log in for a few days, so sorry for not responding sooner. first, i apologize for making my last post so personal, i shouldnt have made it like that, but i get mad about this subject. second, im trying to say the same thing as gohon, in that protect what you have, by all means, but dont start the blame game just to vent your frustrations. live, you say your best friend is a nr, and i bet hes not a bad guy, so dont you think maybe most of the other nrs are just like him? i welcome nrs, because i know that most of them take better care of the land than residents, and i know that the amount of revenue they pump into the state helps fund habitat improvements. ill never agree with your opinions on this, and i know it doesnt do any good to argue, but it still ****** me off when someone tries to tell me im contributing to the downfall of hunting as a whole.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Bobm, I would like to say when it comes to dogs you really know your stuff, your one of the sharpest people on this forum. When it comes to ND you don't know DOG ****!!!!!!!!! Over 37,000 NR licenses were sold,lets really go out on a limb here and say 10,000 of those people hunted with Outfitters. Where did the rest hunt or did they just buy licenses and go home? Those guys are not like you they are not afraid to walk or knock on doors. The majority of the land is owned people such as myself. Why are we not allowed to post and want to know who is hunting our land? In ND you fortunate enough to be able to hunt PLOTS land. For your information Boobm that stands for Private Land Open to Sportsmen. You hunted up here a couple of times and then the farmers started to post there land and you blamed it on outfitters. Like I say Bobm stay on the dog forum where you know something. By the the farmers up here still are as friendly as can be.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

G/O you getting tired of people telling you how to run your operation? You don't like people telling you what you can and can't do on the land you pay taxes on? You don't like people telling you what you can do to make money off YOUR land?

I will tell you one thing I would pay you to take me hunting anytime!!!!


----------



## Springerguy (Sep 10, 2003)

Live,

And as I said, you must have a unique career to make $40,000 more in NE, since the difference in median income between ND and NE is only $5,000.

Not sure why you're so concerned about why I left ND - but if you have to know I was fortunate enough to have the US Army pay for my college. My debt was a committment to the military that turned into a 20 year career - ending in MN, where my wife has family. No, now that I've retired I'm not going to pack up and move - maybe when the kids are in college we'll move but time will tell. And don't make the assumption that I'm some rich NR - I'm confident I could make comparable money in ND. Whatever the case, I won't apologize for the path I've taken, I joined the Army to pay back my debt and found it a very rewarding career. Now, I'm sure you'll turn this into some BS about how I chose to leave my "rights" behind when I left ND. Well - until there is some factual basis that NR's need to be limited due to impact on the upland game/waterfowl I don't think it should matter. However, you seem to want to limit NR's based on your personal convenience factor.

Never said this, never said that......yet you make statements about limiting NR upland license to one purchase since it singles out the rich. Really? Let's not base it on actual data, let's just base it on your philosophy of screwing the so-called rich. Nevermind if it's some guy that saved up his money. And you're here to "save" what I desire? Hardly. What I desire is a sport that will continue for decades - only accomplished by promoting the sport on sound game mgmt practices, it appears what you want is access to do what you want without much competition. And don't keep thinking the NR's are buying up all the land and leasing - I know of a couple quarters in Sargent county sold to a guy in Grand Forks, and another large area leased for deer hunting by guys from Fargo. That's there business.....I'm just stating that since you love to make it sound like every acre leased or sold is by a NR. You might want to get used to absent landowners also, with the baby-boomers coming into retirement age the dynamics are going to change in the next ten years. I'm going to guess that some of those retiring farmers will head to warm weather. Are you going to get bent out of shape over those landowners????

Yep, it ain't the way it used to be - and will probable change even more in the next 20 yrs., but limiting NR hunters isn't the solution to solving access problems. You and I will just have to disagree on that one. I just hope I don't have to count on you to "save" my future - because if that's the case it will be BOHICA time (Bend Over, Here It Comes Again).


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Yep, it ain't the way it used to be


And therein lies the reason for live2hunt opposing unlimited licenses. Every state has the right to limit the number of resident licenses, and nonresident licenses. We have to enter a lottery for deer season, yet you think nonresidents shouldn't be limited. That is ludicrous. One day all our firearms will be gone too, and we are supposed to take it and say "yetp it aint the way it used to be"?



> What makes you think you can regulate who a person sells his land weather it be an out of stater or someone local. Who ever owns it they will still be paying land taxes!!!


280, evidently your not familiar with our state. The legislature stopped the federal government from purchasing wetlands back in the 1970's after the farmers whined about the government buying up the land, and pushing up land values. They wanted their neighbors forced into selling to them cheap. The farmers also regulate through the legislature many other things. Our grocery stores can't legally buy milk from Minnesota. Does't sound like America does it?



> G/O you getting tired of people telling you how to run your operation? You don't like people telling you what you can and can't do on the land you pay taxes on? You don't like people telling you what you can do to make money off YOUR land?


There are some solutions to this 280. If we stop all ag welfare (CRP, Support Prices, etc) that cost the American taxpayer more than the military we could all afford to pay hunt. Do you know how meager the taxes are on land here in North Dakota? Do you know our taxes on our homes are higher than in California? Do you know why? To bring in a tax base without the farmers having to pay their fair share. The average home owner in Jamestown pays as much in taxes as farmer does on a section of land. Value of the house $150K, value of the land here $500K. Don't whine about fair, you might get it. You need to have some knowledge of this state before you make comments like this. Compare the amount of federal taxes g/o harvests and compare that to the land taxes he pays. We pay farmers on April 15, at the grocery store, through tax relief (no taxes on farm implements here in North Dakota, or anything used on the farm), and now at the door if you want to hunt. I think most of the whining is so that the average joe doesn't understand how deep in the gravy they are.

I say limit farmers also. No one should get millions of dollars annually in federal support and some farms do. What do you think would be fair? Maybe $100 a year in our tax support? That's more than most everyone on here makes --- if you don't farm.

Many on here don't want to hear whining, then go right into their own crocodile tears. Non migratory wildlife is the property of the state. We are the people of North Dakota. We would like to limit the number of hunters including resident and nonresident, and some of you have a problem with that? Who is selfish? I would say arrogant also.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Plainsman, We have been down this road before. You keep spouting off lies about taxes which are completely false!!!!!!!!!! FYI I have a home in town and a section of land. Like always you make crap up like Live and Bobm. My house in town which is valued at 90k taxes are 1800 a year. The taxes on the section of land valued at 480k I pay just under 4000. I don't get water, sewer, paved streets, garbage collection and all the other benifits of living in town.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Plainsman why don't you buy you a farm,I got one in Ne iam selling this fall. I have had farm ground or ranch ground since 1973 and never got any of those millions that that are paid out for crp and ect.

The CRP program is the best thing that ever happed for the wildlife,of course many small equipment bussiness went out of bussiness along with others. With the end to the CRP program and the new rush to ethenaol you will see how big farming operations will get, and a lot of them will not be farmer owned.

Cash rent will increase therefore the farmers who rent gound will need more to make it work. The tax money used to pay the CRP payments will be cheap compared to what the cost of ethnaol will cost the tax pay.
Just my opinion. Buy you some farm ground you make it sound easy.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Plainsman I have retained some one today to get the facts on the tax bases or mill levels in ND,the average prices being paid for farm land in the last year along with who is purchasing it. Time to seperate the gravy from the BS. I know the statement g/o made is accurate comparing his house to the farm land on taxes.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I know the statement g/o made is accurate comparing his house to the farm land on taxes.


It could be. Land values are different all over the state. In my home area the land isn't that good and you can still buy it for $250 (pasture) an acre. I sure am not going to say where because I don't want a rush of people buying land to hunt in my home area. If there is water on it the price jumps to $400 an acre. I would guess the average is around $700 an acre.

We asked a neighbor to hunt a section of CRP for deer last fall. He had turned it over to an outfitter. The outfitter said that because we were neighbors we could hunt the land if we paid the farmers taxes on it. We checked and it was $2700 dollars. We decided to pass because we already had permission on all the land surrounding that section.

I have access to about 50,000 acres to hunt so I don't need more. However, I am waiting on a nice 1/2 section right now. I am guessing it will sell in the next five years. I'll be first in line.

If people want an idea of farm subsidies go to this site:
http://www.ewg.org/farm/
We can get to the bottom of farm payments very easy. If you take a penny in government money anyone can request how much you get through a freedom of information request. The freedom of information act requires government officials to disclose all those types of information. 
The top farm in the US is $26 million dollars. I would guess it isn't a private farmer, it is a corporation. I personally know one farmer who pulls in a million. I wouldn't think of giving out names, but the top farm in North Dakota: Walhalla, ND 58282 $7,005,774 for 1995 to 2005. I was checking one of my relatives and he only pulls in $160,000. Then I noticed his wife pulls in another $140,000 and his kids are listed separately. All together they pull in a heck of a lot more than I will ever see in twice those years. Not a bad gig.

Out of curiosity how much do farmers pay in taxes on their house on the farm?

What I am getting at is that farmers get a lot more support than a hardware dealer in town, or a implement dealer in town. I have never understood what is sacred about land ownership. End all the tax exemptions for everyone. Taxing one person more than another for any reason is prejudice. Everyone needs a level field. We should implement the fair tax, where people pay a sales tax on everything except food and clothing. If your going to subsidize farms, then subsidize salesmen, teachers, the Dairy Queen owner etc.

I'm not against farming, but I am against paying for animals that belong to the public. I also think people with a wallet full of my tax money shouldn't whine to me. Don't tell me about g/o we all know his motives. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out why a guide and outfitter would want to curtail access as much as possible. I was very supprised that house taxes were so cheap ($1800) in a small town. It would be twice that in Jamestown, Bismarck, Fargo, etc.

Don't lecture me about farming. Back in the 50's and 60's I choked in the dirt on top of an Allice Chalmers every day. Not to many tractors with air conditioned cabs and radios in those days. I lived close to Devils Lake, and I had to hose the gull crap of the tractor at the end of the day, then myself. I have plowed fields since I was eight years old. I wasn't big enough to reach the clutch so my father purchased a Minneapolis Mollin (spelling?) with a hand clutch. Ya, you boys keep lecturing me about farming. You boys have it plush today. If you don't cry crocodile tears in my morning coffee I won't expose your sweet deal.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Bob, hunting here in Oklahoma a few times doesn't show you what the entire state has to offer.


Gohon........... In the words of Ronald Reagan, "There you go again". You say one thing out of one side of your mouth and then another out the other side. Until you live here and hunt here all season maybe you shouldn't assume what is affecting the hunting here. And, for the record, I never said one thing about this being the last bastion of hunting vs OK. Never hunted there, don't need to.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Springerguy: While I admire and respect you for giving your life to the military, that still doesn't give you the right to jurisdict what happens in a state you don't reside in.

I would never come on a MN outdoors forum and say "MN you have 16 million ducks migrating through your state. I want to hunt them and I want the same privileges as you."

You want to live by family, but yet you want to have the ability to come here when you want and how you want with no restrictions because YOU don't feel there is any biological changes taking place.

Let's just say there isn't. Let's say the ducks aren't changing and the pheasants have doubled from last year. Does that still give you the right to have the same privileges as us residents?

What if all the birds suddenly moved to MN. Should ND residents have the right come over and hunt them without restrictions?

This is a "I want my cake and eat it to mentality". I want to live where my wife wants to live because I am comfortable here in MN, BUT I still want unlimited rights to ND hunting. Come on man. That aint right and you know it.

But we will agree to disagree, but you won't see me on the MN forums talking about how I should have a right to come over there and hunt without any restrictions.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

maybe Minnesota should put a restriction on NR creel limits for fishing?
since the fish obviously belong to Minnesota and not ND?

guys, none of this crap makes any sense. game and fish set the laws for each state. when they make it unattractive for NR's to come there and enjoy the resource, well that is a price the whole state (no just the R hunters) will have to pay. maybe the solution is to up the R hunting fees by 500% which will offset the NR's that come, by raising their licenses by 750%! yeah, that makes sense.

the fact of the matter is with a burgeoning population the strain on all resources (wildlife included) will become greater as time passes. whether it is game birds, waterfowl or land, there is less of it or a finite amount of it and more people wanting it than ever before.

environmental/farm/energy policies will just make it more competitive than ever before. we will all have to adjust, no matter where we live.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

> when they make it unattractive for NR's to come there and enjoy the resource, well that is a price the whole state (no just the R hunters) will have to pay.


See this is where the roads get crossed.

Some NR's have this attitude that restrictions are nothing more than the resident's wanting it all to themselves. So they see this as being unattracitve.

Some NR's have a what I would call a much better attitude about it. They see the restrictions as a way of preserving the hunting here in ND. As many have said, this is almost the final frontier, so why follow all the other states? These NR's are here to enjoy the state and the hunt and want to make sure they get to do this for the rest of their lives even if that means having to sit out a year here or there because of the pressure put on the resources.

The other NR's gripe and complain because they see this as it being unattractive because they want it and they want it without restrictions. Hence those who come on this site. Sorry, but that is the way I see it.

Many NR's who hunt with me and have PM'ed me say that what ND residents want to do isn't making the state unattractive, they are making MORE attractive because of the quality of the hunt, the wildlife, and the people/farmers are being taken care of.

Having an "open the flood gates" approach to those NR's is being seen as un-attractive.

So which NR are you? Do you just want it all to yourself with no restrictions because you feel that just because you have access to land or that you once lived here gives you the right to hunt here no matter what the cost?

Or are you the NR that says put the right restrictions in place to make the state even more attractive because I know that each trip I get here I know the right steps were taken to insure the hunting be the best it can be??


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

djleye said:


> Gohon........... In the words of Ronald Reagan, "There you go again". You say one thing out of one side of your mouth and then another out the other side. Until you live here and hunt here all season maybe you shouldn't assume what is affecting the hunting here. And, for the record, I never said one thing about this being the last bastion of hunting vs OK. Never hunted there, don't need to.


djleye................ yes you are right, there you go again. Can't you post anything with truth, facts, and without the bs spin of out of context comments. Is it possible at all? Do you have anything floating around in that brain that is relative to the topic of discussion or is it the same as usual with you...... one line pot shots with no substance. I never said whether the hunting was bad, good, or indifferent in ND. I did say just like you "*Never hunted there, don't need to*". Guess in your state of mind that was missed though. Again, just for you and I'll type this very sloooooowly so you can read it................. enjoy what you have, protect it, enjoy it, but I have everything I need offered to me here that I want, and ND has nothing that would enhance that so I have no need to drive a thousand miles just to hunt in your state. I got it all right here. Was that slow enough for you? So&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; other than hey right on man, good post dude, or spot on live&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. You got anything of substance that is forthcoming &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. didn't think so. This is not about which state has the best hunting and my post wasn't even in that direction. No state, not my state or your state has a monopoly on quality hunting. What my post was directed towards was don't try to feed me this crap that ND is the last frontier and you have what I and others desire. That, no matter how great ND is to hunt and live is pure crap. You want my or others support with your problems, you had better find a better approach than to make that kind of claim. BTW, you're welcome to hunt here anytime you wish. We welcome nonresidents into the state.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> This is not about which state has the best hunting and my post wasn't even in that direction. No state, not my state or your state has a monopoly on quality hunting. What my post was directed towards was don't try to feed me this crap that ND is the last frontier and you have what I and others desire. That, no matter how great ND is to hunt and live is pure crap. You want my or others support with your problems, you had better find a better approach than to make that kind of claim.


That is exactly what I said.....Was that clear enough for you. Why the cheap shots??? Usually the guy that has no clear logic resorts to those.

Show me once where I said we are the last frontier. Just because I agree with what some others say, do not lump other comments in with mine! My comment was about you _guessing_ that g/o's and commercialization have not affected ND hunting. Sorry, but you are flat out wrong. Poll ND hunters that have been here and hunted longer than 15 years. But definately keep taking the cheap shots, shows what kind of class you have!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Live and other residents of ND....

Just one question on all this R and NR stuff. If restrictions are needed to be in place to help the good of the resource.

*Who right now is getting restricted and who is not?*

Now yes I agree the NR should get restricted first and then trickle it down to the R. So R are stating things are bad and going down hill. Is it because of the R or NR. Because the NR has seen all of the restrictions. I am just trying to start a discussion not an argument. Because once the NR is completely limited who can the R blame then? Again this is just some discussion. (please don't bring SD into this with the limited number of waterfowl lic. because the state of SD was trying to raise that number.)

Also the R of this site please don't take offense to what people post unless it gets personal. All of the statements by NR are *opinions*. Because NR's can't make any decisions in the state. So when R's saying "NR are telling us what to do"....we are not. We, the NR's, are just stating *opinions*. Just like monday morning quarter backs or people discussing there favorite sports team. So please don't take offense to these thing people are saying. They are just opinion and sometimes suggestion to stir debate and disscusion. It might open your eyes to a different view. It has made me look at things different.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Plainsman, as Bob Kellam would say lets compare apples to apples not oranges. You want to compare 150k house in Jamestown to land somewhere else? Sorry not comparable is it what would that house be worth in Woodworth? What would the taxes be?

I don't have any idea why you are against successful people? The farm you mention at Wahalla has been around for years and are extremely good operators. Should we punish people in America because they have been successful? I don't get it, you and I disagree and always will.

Edited for content by Plainsman. You know better g/o, control your temper.



> would never come on a MN outdoors forum and say "MN you have 16 million ducks migrating through your state. I want to hunt them and I want the same privileges as you."
> 
> You want to live by family, but yet you want to have the ability to come here when you want and how you want with no restrictions because YOU don't feel there is any biological changes taking place.
> 
> ...


Lets see the last I knew NR residents were not allowed resident status. If I recall you usually get a week of waterfowl hunting to yourselves. You get a week to the PLOTS to yourselves. NR only get 1% of the deer licenses. Lets see what does a NR pay for a license? What do you pay? How many days is a NR good for? (see if you can get it right this time) How many days do you get to hunt? I sure would not consider that as the same privileges as a resident.

Live, Please show us some facts instead of thing you imagine


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

> Live, Pull your head out of your a$$!!!!!!!


Any moderators on this site?

Can I reply with "Go -uck yourself g/o"? cause that is what level he has brought this down to with this comment.

g/o: Obviously with your above comment you are all worked up because you know how wrong you are on the subject.

It seems you think enough restrictions are in place. But that is your opinion. Many including myself disagree. many Nr's who get on here say they don't want any restrictions placed on them; hence for my secenio above.



> How many days is a NR good for? (see if you can get it right this time)


10 days is all I would say with no chance to buy another license. IMHO



> You get a week to the PLOTS to yourselves.


 Says someone who has acres underneath his belt. YOU have no right to even bring this up g/o because you are not on the same side of the fence we are on. When was the last time you hunted a PLOTS? Were you near Richardton on opener this year when 4 sets of hunters were trying to access the same PLOTS land? Before g/o's took over that area, those 4 sets hunted on different lands and were not conjested like they are now. Also, how much PLOTS got hayed this past year? You don't know because you were too busy selling yourself to paying customers.

Chuck: If the biology presented itself, I would be in favor of restricting residents hunters as well. If the ducks dried up or the pheasants all died, I have no problems seeing a "lottery" or "limited licenses" until the populations came back.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> djleye................ yes you are right, there you go again. Can't you post anything with truth, facts, and without the bs spin of out of context comments. Is it possible at all? Do you have anything floating around in that brain that is relative to the topic of discussion or is it the same as usual with you...... one line pot shots with no substance. I never said whether the hunting was bad, good, or indifferent in ND. I did say just like you "Never hunted there, don't need to". Guess in your state of mind that was missed though. Again, just for you and I'll type this very sloooooowly so you can read it................. enjoy what you have, protect it, enjoy it, but I have everything I need offered to me here that I want, and ND has nothing that would enhance that so I have no need to drive a thousand miles just to hunt in your state. I got it all right here. Was that slow enough for you? So&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; other than hey right on man, good post dude, or spot on live&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. You got anything of substance that is forthcoming &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. didn't think so. This is not about which state has the best hunting and my post wasn't even in that direction. No state, not my state or your state has a monopoly on quality hunting. What my post was directed towards was don't try to feed me this crap that ND is the last frontier and you have what I and others desire. That, no matter how great ND is to hunt and live is pure crap. You want my or others support with your problems, you had better find a better approach than to make that kind of claim. BTW, you're welcome to hunt here anytime you wish. We welcome nonresidents into the state.


Read the crap you spew on here!!! That has to be one of the most pointless and worthless posts I have ever read on here. TAKE YOU OWN ADIVCE HYPOCRITE!!! There wasn't one sentence that contirbuted anything good to the topic. Oh and by the way this is about the small game liscence in ND not OK if you didn't notice. GET OFF YOUR HIGH HORSE!
Especially when you base your arguement off of statements like....


> Point is, the g/o's and nonresidents are not affecting this state at all and I *suspect* they have little impact on ND.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Any moderators on this site?


Ya, live, me. If I can him, I will look vindictive because I am in on the argument. I would guess others will see it and set this fellow straight on his language. Meanwhile I will edit and keep a record.



> Lets see what does a NR pay for a license? What do you pay?


There is why we think different g/o. You think only in money, and we are thinking about the resources.

Chuck you have a level head. In North Dakota we have to apply for a deer license. I get a buck about every other year. If that gives me a better hunting experience so be it. I will put my trust in the biologists, not the politicians. I only become alarmed when none resident numbers start to get larger than resident, or my hunting experience in the field leaves me stressed instead of relaxed. Most non residents I have met I like. It's experiences like having some guys from Minnesota ask if your to stupid to read the posted sign and your on your brothers land and he is with. Still I am not so dense I hold this against the non resident. There are idiots in every state, and I have met resident idiots also. The crowded conditions appear to bring out more of them though.

I guess I feel that if I am going to pay to hunt that I shouldn't be paying out of all four pockets. Money appears to go only one direction these days and between the doctors, carpenters, mechanics and the grocery store there isn't enough to cover it. I don't really blame these people, anyone knows that the mechanic I get charged $69/hr for is perhaps only getting $10 or $12/hr himself. However, I don't think the majority of any persons income should be federal tax dollars unless you are a political person, an employee, or a welfare recipient.

I'll give whiners, no matter who they are, a big tip. Don't complain to people who make less than you. Example: Don't sit in your new diesel pickup, and complain because your Vegas trip is screwing up your schedule for the family to go to Jamaica for two weeks. I have never been to Jamaica or Vegas, and neither had my hunting buddy. We didn't have a lot of sympathy. Maybe Bill Gates, or Paris Hilton would give have some sympathy, or Kennedy, try Michel Dell, Allis Walton, Helen Walton. Sergay Brine, Larry Page, there are a bunch of billionaires that could be whined to.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Live, do me a favour and think once before you enter into a discussion if you are able to.



> /o: Obviously with your above comment you are all worked up because you know how wrong you are on the subject.
> 
> It seems you think enough restrictions are in place. But that is your opinion. Many including myself disagree. many Nr's who get on here say they don't want any restrictions placed on them; hence for my scenario above


Huh????????????? here is what you comments were.



> would never come on a MN outdoors forum and say "MN you have 16 million ducks migrating through your state. I want to hunt them and I want the same privileges as you."
> 
> You want to live by family, but yet you want to have the ability to come here when you want and how you want with no restrictions because YOU don't feel there is any biological changes taking place.
> 
> ...


They do not get the same privileges as residents!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> When was the last time you hunted a PLOTS


Another good one by Live, if you knew your laws like you profess to you would know outfitters are not allowed on PLOTS land or WPA. The outfitters and the sportsmen promoted and passed that law several sessions ago.

Please Live make a list of all the things you want changed. I would love to see it, you want more restrictions on Outfitters tell me what you want done instead of this generalizing bs you spew.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

G/O GROW UP AND QUIT WITH THE SLANDER........

Here is the scenario he was talking about.......


> Some NR's have this attitude that restrictions are nothing more than the resident's wanting it all to themselves. So they see this as being unattracitve.
> 
> Some NR's have a what I would call a much better attitude about it. They see the restrictions as a way of preserving the hunting here in ND. As many have said, this is almost the final frontier, so why follow all the other states? These NR's are here to enjoy the state and the hunt and want to make sure they get to do this for the rest of their lives even if that means having to sit out a year here or there because of the pressure put on the resources.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Okay, I did not read ALL of the posts because it would have taken too long. However, I believe the original thought had to do with pheasant hunting, not waterfowl. With that said, it is my understanding that you do not need to restrict pheasant hunting, because they are a here today, gone tomorrow type bird. ONE bad snowstorm could do WAY more damage then hunters could (because hunters only shoot roosters, one rooster can breed LOTS of hens.) A wet spring could wipe them out as well. Hence it does not make sense to preserve pheasants, SHOOT them when you have them. So why restrict NR pheasant hunters when the state can gain lots from the tourism money spent by NR in their pursuit. 
Just my :2cents:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

g/o: I will try this one more time with you.

Those were scenerio's. Nothing more but to prove a point that if things were differently, that I believe MN hunters would be fighting to save their hunting as well with or without restrictions. Those were just secenerios.

OK.

I know you can't hunt PLOTS. That was why I asked. I already knew the answer. Your problem is that you keep bringing it up when you have or can't set foot on PLOTS ground. You have no right to talk about PLOTS because you don't have any experience on them. You are NOT ON THE SAME SIDE OF THE FENCE AS US. Geeze man, how many times do I have to say it? You keep bringing it up like it is all over the place when the reality is that is around the state, but there isn't enough around and what was in the state got cut this past summer because of the drought.

Let me try this one more time with you. There is not enough PLOTS around for both R's and NR's. You might think so, but you DON'T KNOW because you are not a freelance hunter like ourselves. You don't have the same experiences we do when we are out in the field.

Is that simple enough for you to grasp now?



> Please Live make a list of all the things you want changed. I would love to see it, you want more restrictions on Outfitters tell me what you want done instead of this generalizing bs you spew.


1. 10 day 1 time upland license. No option to buy another one.
2. G/O's limited to their own property. Not your brothers, not your wife's, just whatever is in your own name. If you want more, then buy more. This would open up plenty of land for both R's and NR's.
3. HPC. Let the GNF do their job. Base the waterfowl licenses on biology and not dollar signs. If that means that someday residents get restricted, so be it. At least it is done because on biology and conservation and not because of dollar signs.
4. PLOTS: Increase the amount of the PLOT funding. R's get first week, everyone else after that.
5. Create more Lonetree's in the state. This benefits both R's and NR's.
6. Require ND Mining Companies to open land up for everyone. If their employees can hunt it, there is no reason why R's and NR's couldn't hunt it too.

That is just what is off the top of my head and my humble opinion. If you don't like them, that is fine.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

PJ, that does make some sense. Every time my brother-in-law tries to save pheasants for next year they all die. The northern part of North Dakota is just a little to harsh, and beyond their tolerances most years.

This thread has lost it's value and is headed downhill towards being locked. If valid points can be made fine, but if only telling people to pull thier head out of their behind is a good as it gets then there is no need to continue.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

PLEASE NOTE:

*IF YOU CANNOT OBEY BY THE FORUM TERMS, TAKE UP PERSONAL MATTERS IN THE PERSONAL MESSAGES, OR USE THE IGNORE FEATURE; YOU WILL BE REMOVED FROM THE FORUM.*

I was hoping that adding the ignore feature would help relieve some of the personal vendetta's you have with each other but so far I don't see you guys on this thread using it.

Learn the rules, learn the feature, or don't post. I'm too busy with the forum update to babysit so I'm going to start zapping this week.


----------

